
How to find clients and market your freelance business – The Ultimate Guide - brentgalloway
http://yourfreelancecareer.com/how-to-find-clients-and-market-your-freelance-business/
======
thecolorblue
My opinion might be irrelevant here, since I never made much money doing
freelance work, but this seems like a great guide. am not sure I would agree
with all of the promotion ideas. There are so many ways to promote a freelance
business without spending money.

